# MILITARY SUPPLIES



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My son is in Iraq at Warhorse. It's in Balad about 50 miles north of Baghdad. He said that the contactors that delivers to the PX are on strike. I don't know if this affects other military bases (camps) or not (sorry..I didn't ask). But, if you have loved ones or friends in Iraq, you might ask if they need anything!! God bless each of you and I pray God will send our "family" home safe!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Fishin Soldier..have you heard anything over there ?? Ya'll getting supplies to the PX where you are ? ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*ON STRIKE ????* How in the he11 can anyone in a combat zone during a war go on strike? This really burns my ***.. Mebbe the CO of the troops in Balat can tell the contractor that he's 'on his own' as far as protection from the soldiers goes. Find out, if you can, WHO the contractor is...

****..this really burns me up.. Lemme know if your son or his buddies needs anything, Red....

Un-freaking-believable !!!!!:hairout:


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Yea..kind of ticked us off too!! I'll send him a message and see if he knows anything!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it American or Iraqi contractors?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I sent my son a message, but no response as of yet!! Guess he's out defendin' 'em!! State Vet, I'll send him another msg and ask him that too..I sure don't see how they can strike when our troops need things to survive on..errrr..I'll see what I can find out


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok...my son "thinks" they are American, but not sure. However, he said the PX is empty!! His answer was short, he was gonna try to grab some sleep (he was a bit grumpy when he spoke to my daughter in law) LOL He's only had 6 hrs of sleep in 3 days he said...yea..I'd be grumpy too!! (yes..she understands)


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I just zipped off an email to Senator Cornyn. And I'm here all night long at work, fixin to start making a list and sending emails!! I really was doing ok that he's in Iraq!! But, now I'm realllllllll ******!!


----------



## cobrahoot (May 7, 2008)

I'm currently on my second tour in Iraq and we have supplies at the px, but I am in southern Iraq. Hope they get that squared away up there.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

cobrahoot...good to know that..I have no idea what's going on over there at Warhorse?? Glad to know ya'll are ok on supplies!! Stay safe, God bless you...


----------

